

Offers that are too good to be true - jslogan
http://www.jslogan.com/content/view/218/106/

======
cstejerean
As far as Blockbuster's no late fee policy, it definitely worked. I stopped
renting from competitors. Even if you keep a title for more than 7 days past
the due date and you get charged for it, you still have 30 days to return it
for a full refund minus the $1.95 (i believe) restocking fee. This is far
better than keeping something for a couple of days past the due date in most
other places.

But I agree with the rest, while I would like to see awesome offers with no
fine print chances are I might not believe them. The "it's too good to be
true" policy has worked out too many times for me in the past to start
ignoring it all of a sudden.

~~~
jslogan
<..while I would like to see awesome offers with no fine print chances are I
might not believe them.>

Obviously, that's my point. And where I believe opportunity lies.

Why you'd never want to foolishly leave critical caveats and limitations
outside of your offers, we need to be cognizant that each element of fine
print moves us closer to offering nothing more than a trick or gimmick.

Food for thought.

------
motoko
> What do you think?

I think that this is a fluff piece ---the sort of "almost information" that's
killing Reddit and Digg.

